# Suggestions on an acoustic amp



## Nightwings (Dec 10, 2007)

There's so many of these and the reviews tend to be mixed and contradictory at times. I'm looking for something small for in the house. It doesn't need to blow the doors off the hinges like all my other audio equipment does. I think the little lady would kill me if I got some big thumper. 

I'm really just lookin for something I can hook my Washburn up to that will have excellent sound quality. I've been looking at Ultrasound's AG-30 but noone around here has one that I could try out. 

Suugestions on what I should get please. Price is not really relevant, quality is more important to me.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The Ultrasound AG50DS4 is very nice. They can be difficult to find, but I believe Twelfth Fret stock them.

If you want the best small audiophile acoustic guitar amp you should be looking at the Acoustic Image Corus.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Go with the 50 at least the 30 is too small.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like my Traynor AM150, but it lacks a bit of low end when playing live so sending a line out to a bass amp or PA helps. For around the house it's great.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

i've heard good things about the ibanez troubadour 30 watt model,havnt tried it myself but you could check out harmony central,lots of good reviews on it.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The only one I've try is the SRW Strawberry and it's a great product! I really love the clear sound of it! There's an effect loop blends and an outphase control! By the way it's look really cool on a stage! 

Just my 2 cents!


----------

